# Cubase-Mixer-Kontakt Outputs



## Monika (Oct 18, 2022)

Hello everyone, cubase 11, windows 10 here. I noticed that there are a ton of kontakt outputs but i am not sure where they came from??


----------



## Breaker (Oct 19, 2022)

Have you possibly activated all the outputs of the PERC Albion I Cymbals Kontakt instance?


----------

